# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Помощь и советы в выборе софта

## S1mple

*Правила темы.* 
Обсуждение ведется в формате вопрос-ответ.Никакого обсуждения, только название и, возможно, ссылка на офф. сайт.Для вопросов где взять/скачать/надыбать серийник есть спец. тема.Временами тема чистится под корень.Прямые ссылки на закачку файлов запрещены! Давайте ссылки только на страницу откуда их можно скачать!Ответы типа "лс" будут удаляться и наказываться.Невыполнение правил будет наказываться.


F.A.Q.
*Q:* *Программа для конвертирования видео*
*A:* Xilisoft Video Converter

*Q:* *Программа для конвертирования звука*
*A:* Easy CD-DA Extractor

*Q:* *Программа для редактирования видео (субтитры, звуковые дорожки, вырезание кусков и тд.)*
*A:* Sony Vegas, Virtual Dub, Pinnacle Studio, Uhlead VideoStudio

*Q:* *Программа для редактирования аудио (изменение бит-рейта, вырезание кусков, частичное удаление голоса, обработка)*
*A:* Sony Sound Forge, mp3DirectCut

*Q:* *Программа для создания скриншотов*
*A:* Fraps, WinSnap, FastStone

*Q:* *Программа для записи видео с экрана*
*A:* Fraps, GameCam, CamStudio и SnagIt

*Q:* *Программа для скрытия IP*
*A:* HideIP Platinum, Anonimsurfer

*Q:* *Программа для подсчёта траффика*
*A:* DUTraffic, BWMeter, Time&Mb, BitMeter, Ethernet Internet traffic Statistic, Inet Traffic Manager

*Q:* *Программа для разговора по локальной сети*
*A:* VoiceConnect, Teamspeak, NetMeeting, Ventrilo

*Q:* *Программа для управления скоростью куллера*
*A:* SpeedFan, Riva Tuner(для видекокарт)

*Q:* *Программа для просмотра сведений о системе (температура, напряжение, обороты куллеров, модели железа)*
*A:* Everest, SiSoftware Sandra, HWiNFO32, CrystalCPUID, CPU-Z, GPU-Z(для видеокарт)

*Q:* *Программа для редактирования разделов жесткого диска (объединение, разделение, форматирование и пр.)*
*A:* Acronis Disk Director, Parition Magic

*Q:* *Программа для распознавания отсканированного текста.*
*A:* ABBYY FineReader

*Q:* *Программа для эмуляции второго компьютера (так называемые Виртуальные машины).*
*A:* VMware Workstation, VirtualBox, Microsoft Virtual PC

*Те кто не читают первый пост, будут получать %
Посты, состоящие только из одних знаков препинания расцениваются как флуд.*
*За сообщения вида "Ищи в гугле", "Вбей в яндексе" и прочее буду давать по шапке*

----------


## MASH

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, какой прогой можно почистить Windows XP от ненужных файлов?(остатков от удалённых программ), желательно на русском. Спасибо!

----------


## S1mple

*MASH*

*Ccleaner.* -здесь её можно скачать.

----------


## Henrih

Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли норм прога, которая не только позволяет осуществлять контроль экрана удаленного компа, но и сканирует окружающие звуки или изображения, задействуя встроенные микрофон и камеру? Заранее спасибо!

*не создаем тем-однодневок*

----------


## FINNISH

подскажите пожалуйста замену *MS Netmeeting* (почившей в 2005 году).
главное чтобы в ней была *"Белая доска".*

----------


## паштет

ВСЕМ ПРИВА РЕБЯТ ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПРОГРАМКУ ДЛЯ ЧИСТКИ РЕЕСТРА:(

----------


## Артамон

WinTools.net Professional - хорошая прога для чистки реестра, неверных ссылок, битых ярлыков и т.д.

----------


## Doc777

Ищу проф. видеоредактор, который мог бы в стоп кадре увеличивать определённый квадрат изображения, например номер автомобиля и восстанавливал изображения, если оно не чёткое.

----------


## UniteUnique

Pfd to image converter. Многие конвертеры конечно позволяют автоматически сохранять страницы в виде изображений да еще и обрезать белые поля. НО! помимо этого мне еще нужно, чтобы в качестве имени файла была первая строка (заголовок или просто первая фраза), вот и ищу именно такой конвертер!

----------


## dima714

> Ищу проф. видеоредактор, который мог бы в стоп кадре увеличивать определённый квадрат изображения, например номер автомобиля и восстанавливал изображения, если оно не чёткое.


 Присоединяюсь к вопросу

----------


## Blue Tiger

ищу CRM программку для бизнеса - похожую на эту - http://www.profithunter.ru/obzory/my...ocialnye-seti/ или что нибудь аналогичное

----------


## sundonna

ПОМОГИТЕ , пожалуйста, подобрать программу для отслеживания состояния заказа по этапно. По типу прием, нормирование, выставление счета, передача в производство, исполнено. С возможностью отслеживания по датам и ответственных лиц на каждом этапе. Конкретно производство занимается оказанием услуг по обработке металла(гальваника) - защитно-декоративные покрытия (детали...). Т.е. заказчики привозят свои детали для нанесения покрытия
PS 1) не хочется делать в excel , т.к. в базе будут работать несколько человек.
     2) 1С ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД, я думаю, не подходит (пробовала)

Очень хочется получить ответ, но т.к. пишу впервые, возможно модераторы (опытные пользователи) подскажут, куда лучше поместить мою просьбу

----------


## Серёга25

> ПОМОГИТЕ , пожалуйста, подобрать программу для отслеживания состояния заказа по этапно. По типу прием, нормирование, выставление счета, передача в производство, исполнено. С возможностью отслеживания по датам и ответственных лиц на каждом этапе. Конкретно производство занимается оказанием услуг по обработке металла(гальваника) - защитно-декоративные покрытия (детали...). Т.е. заказчики привозят свои детали для нанесения покрытия
> PS 1) не хочется делать в excel , т.к. в базе будут работать несколько человек.
>      2) 1С ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД, я думаю, не подходит (пробовала)
> 
> Очень хочется получить ответ, но т.к. пишу впервые, возможно модераторы (опытные пользователи) подскажут, куда лучше поместить мою просьбу


Поищи АБ Офис 2000

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 42 секунды_
Самый практичный и удобный "чистильщик" CCleaner. скачать можно здесь, проверено и без глюков, руский интерфейс читстите на здоровье    http://letitbit.net/download/40047.4...up301.exe.html

----------


## kveresov

Ищу программу для Web-камеры , в которой бы была функция автозагрузки программы свёрнутой в трей (обязательно!) и чтобы умела записывать видео с камеры!
WebCamMax не предлогать -она не загружается минимизированной в трей

----------


## voodoo[nv86]

мне нужна быстрая и эффективная прога чтобы сканировать рабочие документы в пдф (наверно лучше) формат, многостраничный документ, к примеру устав

----------


## Varkolak

> мне нужна быстрая и эффективная прога чтобы сканировать рабочие документы в пдф (наверно лучше) формат, многостраничный документ, к примеру устав


1c документооборот 8

----------


## FNS

> мне нужна быстрая и эффективная прога чтобы сканировать рабочие документы в пдф (наверно лучше) формат, многостраничный документ, к примеру устав


ABBYY FineReader Pro 10 пользуюсь ей. Сканируешь нужное количество листов и сохраняешь в pdf документ.

----------


## бабка

ищу программу AutoPrint KM 2.1 с ключом

----------


## Алексей 163

> Ищу проф. видеоредактор, который мог бы в стоп кадре увеличивать определённый квадрат изображения, например номер автомобиля и восстанавливал изображения, если оно не чёткое.


             вот лучшая на мой взгляд прога для работы с видео  http://turbo.to/zwg221jrdhpt.html

---------- Post added at 14:34 ---------- Previous post was at 14:32 ----------




> Поищи АБ Офис 2000
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 42 секунды_
> Самый практичный и удобный "чистильщик" CCleaner. скачать можно здесь, проверено и без глюков, руский интерфейс читстите на здоровье    http://letitbit.net/download/40047.4...up301.exe.html


            в эта версия я думаю подойдет для этого http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...%2529.rar.html

----------


## portableman

Есть ли такая прога, которая добавляет две функции: 
- автоматическое копирование выделенного текста в б/о
- вставка кликом колёсика
наподобие аддона AutoCopy в Firefox
слышал, такая возможность есть по дефолту в Линуксе

----------


## AlexisMuh

*SocPlugin 2.07* - бесплатный плагин, входящий в комплект с лицензионным XRumer 7.7.35 Elite 


*Возможности SocPlugin-а для рассылки по Одноклассникам и ВКонтакте:* 

+ в процессе рассылок и инвайтов, SocPlugin полностью автоматически распознаёт капчу, без использования сторонних сервисов 
+ сбор анкет по параметрам, из групп, из друзей 
+ сбор видео по параметрам для дальнейшего комментирования 
+ автодействия при входе: приём / отклонение чужих приглашений в группы и в друзья 
+ фильтрация списка анкет по заданным параметрам 
+ рассылка персональных сообщений 
+ автоинвайт в группы 
+ автоприглашения в друзья 
+ автолайки / простановка оценок "5" и "5+" на фото 
+ автограббинг содержимого анкет и фотографий 
+ комментирование фото и видео 
+ поддержка вариаций и макросов 
+ авточек списка аккаунтов 
+ полная автоматизация последовательности действий 
+ многое другое! 

Если заинтересованы - просто введите в Яндексе "XRumer 7.7.35 + SocPlugin" для получения более подробной информации.

----------


## RedAlex

Помогите найти программу для резервного копирования по расписанию (база огромадная запуск copy c:\...\*.* d:\...\*.*  по расписанию уже не устраивает) WinBackup дороговато

----------


## Exorcist 13

Здраствуйте. Пожта подскажите браузер в котором блокируются все эти ненужные видео рекламки сжирающие траффик ! пользуюсь гугл хромом года 2-3 (может и там есть в настройках?) и подскажите бесплатный антивир, потому что аваст фрее не тот что был раньше (( на данный момент пробую комодо драгон (который кажется такой же как и хром) и авг 14 хочу в связку добавить файрвол комодо, вообщем советуйте.( система 7 ка максимальная 64 бита, оперативка 4гб, проц ай 3 - 3.3 ггц)

----------


## Игнат1995

> WinTools.net Professional - хорошая прога для чистки реестра, неверных ссылок, битых ярлыков и т.д.


поддерживаю.

----------


## Филат

Посоветуйте программу для сбора e-mail'ов из поисковой выдачи.
Пока видел только ePochta extractor, но без кряка. В сети есть старая версия 4.20, но она у меня почему-то не работает.

----------


## glod

Народ! подскажите простенькую программу для ведения и учёта договоров.
Есть составленный договор с покупателями в ворде. Необходимо открытие этого договора в программе(как шаблон для внесения данных). Или ткните в нужную тему.

----------


## hvannarod

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, какой прогой можно почистить Windows XP от ненужных файлов?(остатков от удалённых программ), желательно на русском. Спасибо!


Вот хорошая чистилка и удалялка.Пользуюсь сам проблем не испытывал.Может сканировать,чистить, удалять(в том числе и без возможности восстановления) и т.д. Интерфейс понятный и русский.
http://vipfile.ru/3zh5yartp9al.html

---------- Post added at 02:01 ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 ----------

Вот хорошая чистилка и удалялка.Пользуюсь сам проблем не испытывал.Может сканировать,чистить, удалять(в том числе и без возможности восстановления) и т.д. Интерфейс понятный и русский.
http://vipfile.ru/3zh5yartp9al.html

----------


## tamalex

*hvannarod*, 
а ничего, что вопрос был задан 7 лет назад?

----------


## hvannarod

Круто!..Вот на год я как-раз не глянул..Да, ерунда получилась...

----------


## shults55584

НЕОБХОДИМОЕ ПРОГРАММНОЕ ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ НА ВАШЕМ ПК!

----------


## VSLoorD

JahShaka — мультиплатформенное приложение для нелинейного видеомонтажа с открытым исходным кодом. Представлено в версиях для OS X, Windows и Linux.
Ключевые возможности JahShaka: большое количество встроенных художественных спецэффектов и эффектов анимации, включая трехмерные; поддержка практически всех существующих видеоформатов и различных разрешений; поддержка 3D; функция расцвечивания видео; мощный встроенный аудиоредактор, позволяющий создавать собственную музыку и обрабатывать звук на профессиональном уровне; модули создания составных изображений; функции передачи и просмотра видео по сети; приватный обмен видеофайлами через интернет.
http://www.jahshaka.com/

----------


## DriftLK

Домашняя бухгалтерия Lite для Windows
http://softobase.com/ru/domashnyaya-buhgalteriya

----------


## CallU2

Driver Booster - Программа для поиска и обновления драйверов на вашем компьютере.
* не требует предварительной настройки;
* обнаруживает устаревшие драйвера для комплектующих и периферийных устройств;
* оценивает общее состояние системы;
* имеет приятный современный интерфейс;
* является совершенно бесплатной.

----------


## AndrSR33

*Ninite* упростит установку программного обеспечения на новый компьютер. Откройте веб-сайт Ninite (www.ninite.com), выберите программы, которые вам хотелось бы установить на ПК (здесь присутствуют десятки вариантов, в том числе и многие участники нашего обзора) и выберите пункт Get Installer. В результате вы получите файл custom.exe, в котором умещаются инсталляторы всех выбранных ранее программ. Запустите исполняемый файл, и Ninite установит все это на ваш компьютер. Никакой путаницы, никакой неразберихи, ничего сложного. Все просто замечательно

----------

ilu (19.05.2020)

----------


## DriftLK

GIMP
Бесплатный графический редактор Gimp используется для ретуширования фотографий, обработки изображений, создания логотипов руками новичков и профессионалов. Позиционируется как свободная альтернатива платному программному обеспечению, имеет открытый исходный код.

Возможности GIMP
GIMP работает с графическими планшетами (например, от Genius или Wacom) и другими устройствами ввода;
Позволяет не только работать с цифровыми фото, но и создавать собственные логотипы и дизайны для сайтов;
Конвертировать форматы GIF, JPEG, PNG, BMP, TGA, SVG, TIFF и другие;
Настраивать интерфейс под себя, открывать нужный элемент в отдельном окне либо в отдельной вкладке;
Настраивать яркость, контрастность, баланс цветов, прозрачность, стиль кистей, карандашей и т.д.;
Изменять RGB-каналы для профессиональной обработки;
Ппредусмотрена возможность гибкой настройки работы с масками и слоями.

Преимущества
Бесплатный GIMP включает множество кистей, градиентов, эффектов, фильтров и других инструментов обработки;
Интегрирована поддержка формата psd для работы с исходниками, полученными из Photoshop;
Широкий набор функций для пакетной обработки изображений, включая удаление дефектов, красных глаз и пр.;
Большое количество плагинов расширения возможностей в свободном доступе;
Выпускаются версии программы GIMP для Windows XP и выше;
Поддерживается ~30 языков мира, интерфейс просмотра и редактирования настраивается;
Имеется портативная версия.

Недостатки
Для начинающих лучше сразу поискать грамотные уроки по работе с Гимп;
Управление реализовано специфически и не каждому оно придется по душе.

http://softcatalog.info/ru/programmy/gimp

----------


## DriftLK

GIMP
Бесплатный графический редактор Gimp используется для ретуширования фотографий, обработки изображений, создания логотипов руками новичков и профессионалов. Позиционируется как свободная альтернатива платному программному обеспечению, имеет открытый исходный код.

Возможности GIMP
GIMP работает с графическими планшетами (например, от Genius или Wacom) и другими устройствами ввода;
Позволяет не только работать с цифровыми фото, но и создавать собственные логотипы и дизайны для сайтов;
Конвертировать форматы GIF, JPEG, PNG, BMP, TGA, SVG, TIFF и другие;
Настраивать интерфейс под себя, открывать нужный элемент в отдельном окне либо в отдельной вкладке;
Настраивать яркость, контрастность, баланс цветов, прозрачность, стиль кистей, карандашей и т.д.;
Изменять RGB-каналы для профессиональной обработки;
Ппредусмотрена возможность гибкой настройки работы с масками и слоями.

Преимущества
Бесплатный GIMP включает множество кистей, градиентов, эффектов, фильтров и других инструментов обработки;
Интегрирована поддержка формата psd для работы с исходниками, полученными из Photoshop;
Широкий набор функций для пакетной обработки изображений, включая удаление дефектов, красных глаз и пр.;
Большое количество плагинов расширения возможностей в свободном доступе;
Выпускаются версии программы GIMP для Windows XP и выше;
Поддерживается ~30 языков мира, интерфейс просмотра и редактирования настраивается;
Имеется портативная версия.

Недостатки
Для начинающих лучше сразу поискать грамотные уроки по работе с Гимп;
Управление реализовано специфически и не каждому оно придется по душе.

http://softcatalog.info/ru/programmy/gimp

----------

CallU2 (04.04.2018)

----------


## CallU2

Подскажите софт или сервис онлайн в котором мжно создать картинку и наложить на нее видео, и чтоб потом все это можно было запостить в инсту через gramblr. Спасибо!

----------


## DriftLK

> Подскажите софт или сервис онлайн в котором мжно создать картинку и наложить на нее видео, и чтоб потом все это можно было запостить в инсту через gramblr. Спасибо!


*Icecream Slideshow Maker* - это приложение для создания видео слайдшоу на основе Ваших любимых фотографий. Оживите свои фото с помощью большого количества эффектов и наложения музыки. Программа не требует специальных навыков и позволяет создать слайдшоу всего за несколько минут: добавьте фото, выставите нужные настройки для каждого кадра, проверьте с помощью предпросмотра и нажмите кнопку "Создать"!
https://icecreamapps.com/ru/Slideshow-Maker/

----------


## DriftLK

> Подскажите софт или сервис онлайн в котором мжно создать картинку и наложить на нее видео, и чтоб потом все это можно было запостить в инсту через gramblr. Спасибо!


*Icecream Slideshow Maker* - это приложение для создания видео слайдшоу на основе Ваших любимых фотографий. Оживите свои фото с помощью большого количества эффектов и наложения музыки. Программа не требует специальных навыков и позволяет создать слайдшоу всего за несколько минут: добавьте фото, выставите нужные настройки для каждого кадра, проверьте с помощью предпросмотра и нажмите кнопку "Создать"!
https://icecreamapps.com/ru/Slideshow-Maker/

----------

CallU2 (13.04.2018)

----------


## CallU2

* DriftLK*
Спс буду пробовать!

----------


## CallU2

* DriftLK*
Спс буду пробовать!

----------


## AndrSR33

> Подскажите софт или сервис онлайн в котором мжно создать картинку и наложить на нее видео, и чтоб потом все это можно было запостить в инсту через gramblr. Спасибо!


*Movavi Video Editor*- мощный и между тем достаточно простой видео редактор, позволяющий пользователю редактировать видео файлы, используя простой и дружелюбный пользовательский интерфейс. При помощи этого видео редактора, можно легко импортировать медиафайл, открыть файл DVD или 3D видео, а также записать видео или аудио поток.

http://soft.mydiv.net/win/download-M...eo-Editor.html

----------


## CallU2

> *Movavi Video Editor*


Пробовал, не понравилась, там чет с настройками сильно мудрено сделано!

----------


## CallU2

> *Movavi Video Editor*


Пробовал, не понравилась, там чет с настройками сильно мудрено сделано!

----------


## AndrSR33

> Пробовал, не понравилась, там чет с настройками сильно мудрено сделано!


Попробуйте еще такой вариант!? Clipchamp Create 
https://clipchamp.com/ru/video-editor

----------


## AndrSR33

> Пробовал, не понравилась, там чет с настройками сильно мудрено сделано!


Попробуйте еще такой вариант!? Clipchamp Create 
https://clipchamp.com/ru/video-editor

----------


## DriftLK

Привет всем, кто знает нормальную прогу чтоб писать видео прям с рабочего стола, ну типа как захват экрана и т.д.!?

----------


## CallU2

> Привет всем, кто знает нормальную прогу чтоб писать видео прям с рабочего стола, ну типа как захват экрана и т.д.!?


Вот не плохой софт для вин 10 *Filmora*
https://filmora.wondershare.com/scre...-captures.html

----------


## AndrSR33

*AVS Video Editor* - одна из лучших программ для захвата, редактирования, обрезки и монтажа видео доступна для бесплатной загрузки.

*Возможности AVS Video Editor*
Создание качественного видео и слайд-шоу;
Захват изображения с экрана или камеры, других источников;
Высококачественная обработка аудио, видео контента;
Наложение фильтров и анимация переходов между фрагментами;
Широкие возможности по созданию титров и заставок;
Конвертирование видео для портативных устройств iPod, PSP и так далее, запись DVD;
Пресеты различных форматов, включая mov, qt, swf, flv, dvd, mpeg-1, mpg, mjpeg;
Полезная опция предварительного просмотра результата перед сохранением;
Отличная оптимизация с актуальными версиями системы Windows.

*Преимущества*
Видеозахват из всевозможных источников;
Качественный инструментарий монтажа видео, работы с аудиодорожкой;
Большое количество спецэффектов, эффектов переходов со слайдами и пр.;
Поддерживается работа с видеоформатами dvd, mpeg-1, mpg, mjpeg, h.263, h.264, real video, а также mpeg-2, hd и vob, vro;
Конвертирование контента для Apple iPod, iPhone, Android, а также для обычных мобильных телефонов;
Мастер создания меню диска (если записывать DVD);
Возможность подключения дополнения от разработчика AVS Audio Editor для расширения возможностей редактирования аудио;
Стабильная работа с операционными системами Windows 7, XP, Vista и Windows 8.

*Недостатки*
При обработке видео с помощью демо-версии, на готовом изображении, будет отображаться логотип утилиты.

----------

admin (17.08.2021)

----------


## DriftLK

*AndrSR33* О вот это уже близко к теме) Спасибо!

----------


## AndrSR33

> *AndrSR33* О вот это уже близко к теме) Спасибо!


Всегда пожалуйста!)

----------


## AndrSR33

> *AndrSR33* О вот это уже близко к теме) Спасибо!


Всегда пожалуйста!)

----------


## ali1977

всем привет
ищу программу(бесплатную)) для мини-кофейни - всего три столика
что можете посоветовать?

----------


## Fyala

Люди, поделитесь, пож-та, ссылкой на Фотошоп ( можно старенький) вместе с ключиком.А то все старые ссылки нерабочие. Хочу протестировать программу, прежде чем покупать.

----------


## Igor24gr

Какая на сегодня последняя стабильная версия конфигурации 1С УНФ?

----------


## Иванча

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите программу для создания домашнего видеоклипа с небольшими эффектами, чтобы вставить и видео и фото, и чтоб не было водяного знака

----------


## ProgNano100

> *Обращался за помощью к progprofess@gmail.com по вопросу лечения дистрибутива Project Studio CS Электрика 2022. Специалист выполнил работу в полном объеме. По необходимости сопровождал установку ПО. Оперативно реагировал на все возникающие вопросы. Всем рекомендую! Гарантия качества - 100%. Проверено на личном опыте. Выражаю искреннею благодарность Progprofess за проделанную работу! Все работает в лучшем виде.*


*Все дистрибутивы+патчи (есть безлимит, с серийниками, и без привязки к "железу" ПК, поддержка МНОГОПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬСКОГО РЕЖИМА)* на *progprofess@gmail.com*

*SCAD Office 21.1* (Конфигурация SCAD Smax, Состав: SCAD++, Арбат, Вест, Глобальные настройки, Декор, Дискретная арматура, Запрос, Камин, КоКон, Комета-2, Конструктор сечений, Консул, Кристалл, Кросс, Куст, Монолит, Откос, Пастернак, Преобразование единиц, измерений, Просмотр сортаментов металлопроката, Расчет по формуле, Редактор акселлерограмм, Редактор графика динамичности, Редактор материалов, Тонус, Эквивалентное сечение, Вариация моделей, вер. 21.1.9.9, 2020), 16.04.2021; *SCAD Office 21.1.9.11*; *SCAD Office 23.1.1.1*
---
*ЛИРА-САПР 2020R3 / R3.1 FULL* (+САПФИР-3D) + Update 1. 01.03.2021,
ЛИРА-САПР 2021R1.1 / R1.3 FULL (+САПФИР-3D); последние, полные!
---
*SCAD Office 21.1.9.11* полный (максималка) на 1ПК (или безлимит с генератором);
ЛИРА-САПР 2020/2021 FULL (+САПФИР-3D) на 1ПК (или безлимит с кейгеном);
и др. (на 1ПК и более, с генератором)
________________________________________
*BASE 10.0* (система общестроительных расчетов, актуализированные версии СНиП редакции 2011 года: блок расчета фундаментов, блок расчета рам и элементов каркаса, блок расчета плит и балок на упругом основании, блок специальных расчетов, блок расчетов архитектора, блок справочник-калькулятор, Расчеты по нормам Eurocode, 06/2022)

*Фундамент 14.0* (расчеты фундаментов: ленточных и столбчатых на естественном основании; подпорных стен на естественном основании; осадки и крена фундаментов на естественном основании (3 теории); просадки, подъема и усадки при набухании, суффозионной осадки; осадки с учетом влияния соседних фундаментов; ленточных и столбчатых свайных; подпорных стен на свайном основании; осадки ростверка по кусту, как условного фундамента (с учетом отрицательного трения); отдельной сваи на вертикальную нагрузку (с учетом отрицательного трения); отдельной сваи на горизонтальную нагрузку и момент; осадки отдельной сваи; несущей способности свай по результатам полевых испытаний; расчет армирования конструкций; расчет затрат (составление сметы) на рассчитанные конструкции; расчет балок таврового и прямоугольного сечений на естественном основании (3 теории); расчет прямоугольных плит на естественном основании (3 теории); расчет прямоугольных плит на свайном основании (2 теории); расчет фундаментов машин (в т.ч. свайных) на динамические нагрузки: периодические, импульсные, случайные, кинематическое возбуждение; расчет устойчивости по грунту фундаментов глубокого заложения (2 теории); расчет устойчивости по грунту фундаментов мелкого заложения; расчет шпунтового ограждения из различных материалов и конструкций (3 теории); расчет фундаментов под резервуары (ж/б и щебеночные кольца, плита на сваях); расчет осадки и крена фундаментных плит на естественном основании (3 теории); учет влияния пристраиваемого здания и существующего на пристраиваемое; расчет осадки и крена фундаментных плит на свайном основании (4 метода); расчет анкерных плит и фундаментов (5 видов, в т.ч.с учетом совместной работы); расчет колодцев различного сечения в плане; расчет труб и тоннелей различной формы; расчет фундаментов, подпорных стен и отдельных свай на вечной мерзлоте; теплотехнический расчет вечномерзлых грунтов; расчет температуры подполья и модуля вентилирования для вечной мерзлоты; расчет устойчивости конструкций при морозном пучении; расчет сил отрицательного трения для просадочных грунтов; расчет подъема сваи при замачивании набухающего грунта; расчет грунтовых откосов; расчет усиления фундаментов различными способами; расчет расстояний и деформаций при забивке свай или шпунта вблизи зданий; расчет нагрузок на гидротехнические сооружения (волновые, ледовые и от судов); расчет фундаментов, ростверков и подпорных стен на любом основании на сейсмические нагрузки, х32/х64, 06/2022)

*Плита 6.0* (расчет плит на упругом основании, задаваемом послойно; возможность учёта различия геологических условий под участками плиты; расчет осадки и крена плит на упругом основании по методике СНиП 2.02.01-83; расчет плит на жестких, шарнирных, линейных и полосовых опорах; расчет плит на упругих опорах, свайном основании; расчёт осадки и крена свайной плиты согласно СП 50-102-2003; вычерчивание цветных полей перемещений, напряжений, продольного армирования; вычерчивание полей поперечного армирования и армирования на продавливание по СНиП и СП; расчет жесткости свайных опор; автоматическая равномерная или оптимальная разбивка свайного поля; определение несущей способности свай (стоек, висячих забивных, буровых, набивных); автоматическое определение нагрузки на опору (сваю) с учётом жёсткости плиты; расчёт плит переменной толщины, с ребрами жесткости и отверстиями; учёт карстовых явлений, х32/х64, 06/2022)
________________________________________
*CADLib Модель и Архив 3.2.394.2504* х64(организация среды общих данных, коллективного доступа и управления инженерными данными информационной модели, обеспечивает структурирование, хранение, визуализацию, проверку коллизий информационных моделей, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS Кабельное хозяйство 3.0 / 3.0.20.5108* x64 (проектирования кабельных трасс и раскладки кабелей (марки ЭС, ЭХЗ, ЭК1, ЭК2, ЭН, ЭОО, А, СОП, ЭМ1, ЭМ2, ЭО, СС, ОПС), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS Трубопроводы 3.0 / 3.0.16.5108* x64 (проектирование всех типов трубопроводных систем (марки TO, TM, TX, ПТ, ГС, ВК, НВК, ТС, ОВК, НПТ), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS Компоновщик щитов 3.0 / 3.0.11.5108* x64 (проектирование и конструирования щитов, пультов, шкафов. (марки ЭС, ЭХЗ, ЭК1, ЭК2, ЭН, ЭОО, А, СОП, ЭМ1, ЭМ2, ЭО, СС, ОПС), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS ГП 3.0 / 3.0.23.5108* x64 (разработки генеральных планов промышленных объектов и городской инфраструктуры (марка ГП), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS ЛЭП 3.0 / 3.0.20.5108* x64 (проектирование воздушных линий электропередач и оптоволоконных линий связи для электрических сетей всех классов напряжения (марки ОЛ, ЛЭП, С, ВЛЭП, ВЭЛ, ВОЛС), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS Молниезащита 3.0 / 3.0.10.5108* x64 (проектирование молниезащиты, заземления и расчет зон молниезащиты (марка ЭГ), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS ОРУ 3.0 / 3.0.11.5108* x64 (проектирования электрических подстанций, открытых и закрытых распредустройств для электрических сетей всех классов напряжения (марки ПС), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS Строительные решения 3.0 / 3.0.18.5108* x64 (разработка архитектурно-строительной части (марки АР, АС, КЖ, КМ), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS Технологические схемы 3.0 / 3.0.9.5108* x64 (разработка технологических и монтажно-технологических схем (марки ТХ, ТТ), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS ВК 3.0 / 3.0.17.5108* x64 (разработка внутренних сетей водоснабжения и канализации (марка ВК), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS ОВ 3.0 / 3.0.18.5108* x64 (разработка внутренних сетей отопления и вентиляции (марка ОВ), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS Электротехнические схемы 3.0 / 3.0.15.5108* x64 (разработка всех типов электротехнических схем (марки ЭС, ЭХЗ, ЭК1, ЭК2, ЭН, ЭОО, А, СОП, ЭМ1, ЭМ2, ЭО, СС, ОПС), для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)

*Model Studio CS ОПС 3.0 / 3.0.21.5108* x64 (трехмерное проектирование систем охранно-пожарной сигнализации, СОУЭ, СКУД, систем видеонаблюдения. Функционал программы позволяет создавать зоны ОПС и расставлять извещатели в автоматическом режиме, выполнять проверку расстановки извещателей и подключать их по шлейфу, генерировать планы, структурные схемы и табличную документацию, выполнять компоновку кабельных конструкций любой сложности, производить трассировку и раскладку кабелей, для AutoCAD 2019-2022, 10/2022)
________________________________________
*СПДС Graphics 2023 / 23.3744.884* (автоматизация выполнения проектной и рабочей документации с учетом требований СПД для строительства (СПДС), х32/x64, для AutoCAD 2013-2023, 05/2022)

*СПДС Стройплощадка 2023 / 23.3747.885* (автоматизация оформления чертежей по разделам «Проект организации строительства» (ПОС), «Проект производства работ» (ППР) и «Горизонтально направленное бурение» (ГНБ), х32/x64, для AutoCAD 2013-2023, работает в комплекте с СПДС Graphics 2023, 06/2022)

*СПДС Металлоконструкции 2023 / 23.3744.894* (специализированное программное обеспечение для автоматизации проектирования металлических конструкций и оформления проектно-конструкторской документации разделов КМ, АС, х32/x64, для AutoCAD 2013-2023, работает в комплекте с СПДС Graphics 2023, 06/2022)

*СПДС Железобетон 2023 / 23.3747.885* (специализированное программное обеспечение для автоматизации проектирования железобетонных конструкций и оформления проектно-конструкторской документации разделов КЖ, АС, х32/x64, для AutoCAD 2013-2023, работает в комплекте с СПДС Graphics 2023, 06/2022)
_______________________________________
*RChain CS Электрика 2018* / 18.1.2257.2257 x64 (автоматизированное выполнение проектов в частях силового электрооборудования (ЭМ) и внутреннего электроосвещения (ЭО) промышленных и гражданских объектов строительства, для Revit 2016-2019, 04.2019)
________________________________________
*MechaniCS 2021* / 21.0.3374.846 x64 (приложение к AutoCAD или Autodesk Inventor, предназначенное для оформления чертежей в соответствии с ЕСКД, проектирования систем гидропневмоэлементов, зубчатых зацеплений, валов, инженерного анализа, расчета размерных цепей, создания пользовательских библиотек, для AutoCAD 2013-2021 и Autodesk Inventor 2013-2021 x64, 11.2020)

*MechaniCS Оборудование 2021* / 21.0.3374.846 x64 (специальная версия MechaniCS, предназначенная для конструкторов теплообменного и емкостного оборудования, блоков и установок для нефтегазовой, нефтехимической, химической и энергомашиностроительной отраслей, для AutoCAD 2013-2021 и Autodesk Inventor 2013-2021 x64, 11.2020)
________________________________________
*Project Studio CS Электрика 2022* / 22.0.5461.5461 x64 (проектирование электроснабжения жилых, административных и промышленных объектов, для AutoCAD 2015-2022 x64, 09.2021).

*Project Studio CS ОПС 2022* / 22.0.5302.5302 x64 (автоматизация проектирования систем охранно-пожарной сигнализации для зданий и сооружений, для AutoCAD 2015-2022 x64, 09.2021).

*Project StudioCS СКС 2022* / 22.0.5376.5376 x64 (проектирование структурированных кабельных систем (СКС) зданий и телефонии зданий, для AutoCAD 2015-2022 x64, 09.2021).

*Project Studio CS Отопление 2022* / 22.0.5300.5300 x64 (проектирование внутренних сетей отопления, для AutoCAD 2015-2022 х64, 09.2021).

*Project Studio CS Водоснабжение 2022* / 22.0.5410.5410 x64 (проектирование внутренних сетей горячего, холодного водоснабжения и канализации для AutoCAD 2015-2022 х64, 09.2021).

*Project Studio CS 2018* / сборка 18.0.017 х64 (Состав: Project StudioCS 2018 Ядро 18.0.017, Project StudioCS 2018 Архитектура 18.0.017, Project StudioCS 2018 Фундаменты 18.0.017, Project Studio CS 2018 Конструкции 18.0.017 для AutoCAD 2018 / х64, 12.2019).
________________________________________
*NanoCAD Plus x64 20.1* / 20.1.5304.3354 x64 + модули: *NanoCAD СПДС 20.1.3354.5269*, *NanoCAD Механика 20.1.3354.5269* (система автоматизированного проектирования, нацеленная на десятки областей применения; настройка под требования ГОСТ, поддержка технологии OLE, новые инструменты для разработки документации, интеграция в цифровой документооборот и многое, только x64, без модуля 3D моделирование (C3D), сборка 5404, 07.2020)

*nanoCAD Конструкторский BIM 1.0* / 1.0.4826.32154 x64 (проектирования металлических и бетонных конструкций зданий/сооружений на принципах информационного моделирования (Building Information Modeling), сборка 418, 11/2019)

*NanoCAD x64 Геоника 11.0* / 11.0.3 (ревизия 0) x64 (программный продукт, работающий на платформе папоСАD, по функциональной части полностью идентичный GeoniCS 2020, состоит из шести модулей-компонентов Топоплан, Генплан, Сети, Трассы, Сечения и Геомодель. Программа позволяет автоматизировать проектно-изыскательские работы и предназначена для специалистов отделов изысканий и генплана, платформа nanoCAD x64 11.0 / сборка 4826, 03.2020)

*Конструкции x64 6.0* / 6.0.4105.12191 x64 (состоит из двух модулей: nanoCAD Конструкции-КЖ и nanoCAD Конструкции-Фундаменты. Предназначен для конструкторов, разрабатывающих комплекты рабочих чертежей монолитных и сборных конструкций марок КЖ и КЖИ, а также занимающихся расчетом, проектированием и выпуском рабочей документации столбчатых и ленточных фундаментов на естественном и свайном основании в строгом соответствии с отечественными нормами и стандартами, сборка 130, 01.2018)

*NanoCAD ВК x64 20.0* / 20.0.5201.5201 x64 (проектирование внутренних систем горячего и холодного водоснабжения и канализации, а также водяного пожаротушения с использованием пожарных кранов, 09.2020)

*NanoCAD Отопление x64 20.0* / 20.0.5089.5089 x64 (проектирование систем отопления зданий и сооружений, 09.2020)

*NanoCAD ОПС x64 20.0* / 20.0.5078.5078 x64 (автоматизированное проектирование охранно-пожарной сигнализации, систем контроля и управления доступом (СКУД) зданий и сооружений различного назначения, 09.2020)

*NanoCAD СКС x64 20.0* / 20.0.5159.5159 x64 (автоматизированное проектирование структурированных кабельных систем (СКС) зданий и сооружений различного назначения, кабеленесущих систем и телефонии, 09.2020)

*NanoCAD Электро x64 20.0* / 20.0.5220.5220 x64 (автоматизированное проектирование в части силового электрооборудования (ЭМ), внутреннего (ЭО) и наружного (ЭН) электроосвещения промышленных и гражданских объектов, 09.2020)

*NanoCAD СПДС Металлоконструкции x64 20.1* / 20.1.3363.5269 x64 (автоматизированная разработка проектно-конструкторской документации марки КМ, металлические конструкции реализованы в виде параметрических объектов, что позволяет автоматически формировать ведомости элементов и спецификации металлопроката, функционал nanoCAD СПДС Железобетон входит в состав продукта, 08.2020)

*NanoCAD СПДС Стройплощадка x64 20.1* / 20.1.3363.5269 x64 (автоматизация разработки чертежей по разделам «Проект организации строительства» (ПОС) и «Проект производства работ» (ППР), 08.2020)
________________________________________
*Raster Arts 18*  / x64 (Состав: RasterDesk Pro 18.0.3471.1877.440 для AutoCAD 2010-2020; Spotlight Pro 18.0.1539.1678, 12.2019).

*RasterID 3.6* / версия 3.6.100
________________________________________
*InfomatiCS 1.0* (система автоматизированного проектирования предназначенная для разработки информационного обеспечения автоматизированных систем управления (АСУ) энергообьектов /подстанций и электростанций/, версия 1.0.4.22618, 09.2014)
________________________________________

*GeoniCS 2019* (программный комплекс, позволяющий создавать и редактировать модели ситуации и рельефа, крупномасштабные топографические планы, чертежи генеральных планов, внешних инженерных сетей, трасс, профилей, сечений, нанесение на них инженерно-геологических разрезов. Модули: ТОПОПЛАН /ядро/, ГЕНПЛАН, СЕТИ, ТРАССЫ, СЕЧЕНИЯ, ГЕОМОДЕЛЬ; только х64, для AutoCAD 2013-2020)

*GeoniCS Инженерная геология (GEODirect) 2014* (Комплексная система, позволяющая производить обработку данных, полученных в ходе проведения инженерно-геологических изысканий, для AutoCAD 2000-2013, x32-x64, версия 14.1.1.4, 09.2014).

*GeoniCS Изыскания (RGS, RgsPl) 10.0* (программа предназначена для автоматизации процесса обработки полевых измерений /инженерные изыскания, строительство, кадастр и др./: расчет и уравнивание плановых геодезических сетей любой конфигурации; поиск ошибок измерений и ошибок, допущенных при вводе данных; расчет и уравнивание высотных геодезических сетей; обработка данных с электронных геодезических приборов; обработка данных тахеометрической съемки; комплекс задач, обеспечивающий вынос проекта в натуру; обработка данных по съемке и выносу в натуру методом перпендикуляров; вычисление площадей участков по координатам вершин; перевычисление координат; создание и ведение каталога опорных пунктов; формирование отчетных ведомостей по результатам вычислений; создание топографических планов в среде AutoCAD; формирование результирующего файла для импорта результатов в GeoniCS Топоплан для создания модели рельефа. Версия 10.0.008.Б, для AutoCAD 2007-2011, 02.2012)
________________________________________
PlanTracer CS Pro 8.0 (создание технических планов зданий и помещений, создания и оформления параметрических поэтажных/ситуационных планов, включающая в себя все возможности системы автоматизированного проектирования, версия 8.0.3025.1706, сборка 834, 09.2020)

PlanCAD 2.0 (вер. 2.0.1173.893 сборка 335, 06.2011)
________________________________________

*Система нормативов NormaCS 4.1* (Информационно-поисковая система. Полный комплекс возможностей эффективной работы с НТД: от разработки до применения на практике. Разделы: Весь классификатор ИСО; Национальные стандарты; Автодороги Макс; Автодороги Full; Строительство. Версия Econom; Строительство. Версия Full; Строительство. Версия Max; Строительство. Ценообразование в строительстве; Технический надзор; Электроэнергетическая отрасль; Горное дело и полезные ископаемые; Строительные материалы и строительство; Производство пищевых продуктов; Общие положения Терминология. Стандартизация. Документация; Охрана окружающей среды, защита человека от воздействия окружающей среды. Безопасность; Испытания; Механические системы и устройства общего назначения; Гидравлические и пневматические системы и компоненты общего назначения; Энергетика и теплотехника; Электротехника; Дорожно-транспортная техника; Подъемно-транспортное оборудование; Химическая промышленность; Добыча и переработка нефти, газа и смежные производства; ППР. Мосты; Экологические разделы проектной документации; Авиационные нормы и правила; Отраслевые стандарты авиастроения; Национальные стандарты по КГС; Стандарты организаций, Строительство. Ответы экспертов, Доказательная база ТР ТС, Нормативные документы по сварке, Стандарты по ТПА, Промэксперт и т.д. Сетевая версия /полная/. Версия 4.1.32.528. База данных на 01.11.2022)

*NormaCS Professional 3.5.32.425* (программа предназначена для создания и редактирования баз данных в формате NormaCS. C ее помощью можно создать базу данных с стандартами предприятия, редкими документами, документами для служебного пользования. Редактирование пользовательской базы данных производится локально с одного рабочего места. Созданная база может быть подключена к сетевой или локальной версии NormaCS, платформа NormaCS 4.1.32.ххх, 10/2022)
________________________________________

*Програмный комплекс «Техэксперт: 6.2018»* (Система нормативно-технической информации для специалистов различных отраслей промышленности. Индивидуальные продукты: НД ПАО "Газпром" (Блок 1), НД ПАО "Газпром" (Блок 2), НД ПАО "Газпром" (Блок 3), НД ПАО "Газпром" (Блок 4). Нормы, правила, стандарты, техническая информация: Информационный канал "Техэксперт": Реформа технического регулирования; Техэксперт: Нормы, правила, стандарты и законодательство России; Техэксперт: Нефтегазовый комплекс; Техэксперт: Энергетика. Премиум; Техэксперт: Машиностроительный комплекс; Техэксперт: Промышленная безопасность; Техэксперт: Помощник проектировщика; Стройэксперт. Вариант Лидер; Техэксперт: Дорожное строительство; Экономика строительства (Санкт-Петербург); Техэксперт: Эксплуатация зданий для бюджетных организаций; Строй-Ресурс: Подрядные организации. Базовый; Техэксперт: Эксплуатация зданий для домоуправляющих компаний; Стройтехнолог; Строй-Ресурс: Проектные организации. Проф; Техэксперт: Эксплуатация зданий для торговых и бизнес центров; Строй-Ресурс: Проектные организации. Базовый; Строй-Ресурс: Подрядные организации. Проф; ТПД. Здания, сооружения, конструкции и узлы; ТПД. Инженерные сети, оборудование и сооружения; ТПД. Электроэнергетика; Техэксперт: Электроэнергетика; Техэксперт: Теплоэнергетика; Техэксперт: Связь; Техэксперт: Экология. Премиум; Техэксперт: Охрана труда; Техэксперт: Пожарная безопасность; Управление качеством продукции и услуг. Версия оболочки 6.4.2.73. Закрытие №2235, 09/2022)

*Програмный комплекс «Кодекс: 6.2018»* (Справочно-правовая система, предназначенная для бухгалтеров, юристов, кадровиков и специалистов в области медицины и здравоохранения. Индивидуальные продукты: Электронная картотека ОСПА КС РФ. Федеральное законодательство и справочная информация: Помощник Юриста: Профессионал; Помощник Бухгалтера; Помощник Финансового Директора для коммерческих организаций; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт. Образование; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт. Военная служба; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт. Спорт; Банк правоприменительной практики антимонопольной службы; Помощник Юриста: Стандарт. Санкт-Петербург; Помощник Бухгалтера по бюджетному учёту; Помощник Юриста: Строительство. Саморегулирование; Помощник Финансового Директора; Помощник Финансового Директора для учреждений бюджетной сферы; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт. Органы внутренних дел; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт. Государственная гражданская служба; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт. Уголовно-исполнительная система; Государственные и муниципальные закупки. Справочник заказчика; Медицина. Премиум; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт. Медицина; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт. Строительство; Помощник кадровика: Эксперт. Транспорт; Авиатор; Региональное законодательство: Законодательство Москвы; Законодательство Алтайского края; Законодательство Астраханской области; Законодательство Санкт-Петербурга; Законодательство г. Севастополя; Законодательство Амурской области; Законодательство Архангельской области; Законодательство Белгородской области; Законодательство Брянской области; Законодательство Владимирской области; Законодательство Волгоградской области; Законодательство Вологодской области; Законодательство Воронежской области; Законодательство Ивановской области; Законодательство Калининградской области; Законодательство Карачаево-Черкесской Республики; Законодательство Костромской области; Законодательство Еврейской автономной области; Законодательство Иркутской области; Законодательство Калининградской области; Законодательство Кемеровской области; Законодательство Краснодарского края; Законодательство Забайкальского края; Законодательство Кабардино-Балкарской Республики; Законодательство Камчатского края; Законодательство Кировской области; Законодательство Красноярского края; Законодательство Курганской области; Законодательство Курской области; Законодательство Ленинградской области; Законодательство Липецкой области; Законодательство Мурманской области; Законодательство Новгородской области; Законодательство Оренбургской области; Законодательство Пермского края; Законодательство Республики Адыгея; Законодательство Республики Бурятия; Законодательство Республики Калмыкия; Законодательство Республики Крым; Законодательство Магаданской области; Законодательство Московской области; Законодательство Ненецкого автономного округа; Законодательство Новосибирска и Новосибирской области; Законодательство Орловской области; Законодательство Н.Новгорода и Нижегородской области; Законодательство Омской области; Законодательство Пензенской области; Законодательство Приморского края; Законодательство Псковской области; Законодательство Республики Алтай; Законодательство Республики Башкортостан; Законодательство Республики Дагестан; Законодательство Республики Ингушетия; Законодательство Республики Карелия; Законодательство Республики Коми; Законодательство Республики Марий Эл; Законодательство Республики Мордовия; Законодательство Республики Саха (Якутия); Законодательство Республики Тыва; Законодательство Рязанской области; Законодательство г.Саратова; Законодательство Свердловской области; Законодательство Тамбовской области; Законодательство г.Томска и Томской области; Законодательство Удмуртской Республики; Законодательство Ханты-Мансийского автономного округа - Югры; Законодательство Чувашской Республики; Законодательство Республики Северная Осетия - Алания; Законодательство Республики Татарстан; Законодательство Республики Хакасия; Законодательство Ростовской области; Законодательство Самары и Самарской области; Законодательство Саратовской области; Законодательство Энгельсского муниципального района; Законодательство Смоленской области; Законодательство Сахалинской области; Законодательство Ставропольского края; Законодательство г.Тамбова; Законодательство Тверской области; Законодательство Тульской области; Законодательство Тюменской области; Законодательство Ульяновской области; Законодательство Хабаровского края; Законодательство Челябинской области; Законодательство Чеченской Республики; Законодательство Чукотского автономного округа; Законодательство Ямало-Ненецкого автономного округа; Законодательство Ярославской области. Судебная практика: Судебная практика высших судебных органов Российской Федерации; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Дальневосточного округа; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Поволжского округа; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Уральского округа; Банк судебной практики Второго арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Пятого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Восьмого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Одиннадцатого арбитражного; Банк судебной практики Четырнадцатого арбитражного; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Волго-Вятского округа; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Западно-Сибирского округа; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Северо-Западного округа; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Центрального округа; Банк судебной практики Третьего арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Шестого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк Судебной практики Девятого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Двенадцатого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Пятнадцатого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Восточно-Сибирского округа; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Московского округа; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Северо-Кавказского округа; Банк судебной практики Первого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Четвертого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Седьмого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Десятого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Тринадцатого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Шестнадцатого арбитражного; Судебная практика Семнадцатого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Двадцатого арбитражного апелляционного суда; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Брянской области; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Кемеровской области; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Нижегородской области; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Псковской области; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Ульяновской области; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда г. Севастополя; Банк судебной практики Восемнадцатого арбитражного; Банк судебной практики Двадцать первого арбитражного; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Самарской области; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Красноярского края; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Новосибирской области; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда г. Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Ростовской области; Судебная практика судов общей юрисдикции; Банк судебной практики Девятнадцатого арбитражного; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Архангельской области; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Республики Карелия; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда г. Москвы; Банк судебной практики Арбитражного суда Приморского края; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Свердловской области; Судебная практика Арбитражного суда Республики Крым; Архив решений арбитражных судов и судов общей юрисдикции. Вер. оболочки 6.4.2.73. Закрытие №2235, 09/2022)
________________________________________
*TDMS 5.0 (Technical Data Management System)* - это система, предназначенная для управления информационными потоками и электронной документацией проектных, конструкторских, производственных, управляющих и эксплуатационных организаций, а также любых других предприятий, в работе которых используются технические данные и создаваемые на их основе документы: чертежи, планы, схемы, спецификации, ведомости и т.п., x32/x64, 10/2016)
________________________________________
*StdManagerCS 2.6* (система централизованного управления настройками рабочей среды AutoCAD в соответствии со стандартами предприятий по работе в среде AutoCAD для различных специальностей, вер. 2.6.2.2)

*ElectriCS ECP 6.1* (автоматизированный расчет электрохимзащиты (ЭХЗ) магистральных трубопроводов (МТ), городских коммуникаций (ГК), промысловых трубопроводов (ПТ) и морских причалов (МП), вер. 6.1.6, 10/2020)

*EnergyCS Потери 3.5* (расчеты потерь электрической энергии при передаче по сетям электроэнергетических систем любой сложности, прогнозирование потерь, версия 3.5.0.141)

*AutomatiCS 2011* (Автоматизация проектирования, реконструкции и эксплуатации систем контроля и управления (СКУ, КИПиА, АСУТП), учета энергии, цепей вторичной коммутации, для AutoCAD 2007-2013, вер. 3.2.0.30)

*ElectriCS Light 2.1* (светотехнические расчеты осветительных установок промышленных предприятий, для AutoCAD 2007-2014, версия 2.1.1)

*ElectriCS Storm 2021* (предназначена для автоматизированного проектирования молниезащиты, заземления и электромагнитной совместимости промышленных и энергетических объектов, вер. 21.0.2, 11.2021)

*EnergyCS Электрика 3.0* (анализ режимов работы сложно разветвленных разомкнутых трехфазных четырехпроводных электрических сетей, а также двухпроводных сетей постоянного тока, получающих питание от аккумуляторной батареи, в т.ч. и с инверторами. EnergyCS Электрика может использоваться при проектировании систем собственных нужд электрических станций, распределительных сетей промышленных предприятий, административных и жилых зданий, сетей электроснабжения поселков сельского типа и коттеджей, а также для оперативного контроля и проверки возможных режимов существующих электрических сетей переменного тока при разработке технических условий на подключение новых потребителей, вер. 3.0.0.105, 2016)

*ElectriCS Pro 7.2* (проектирование электрооборудования, применяемого в различных отраслях промышленности, разработка принципиальных и монтажных схем, схем соединений рядов зажимов, схем подключения внешних связей, автоматическое получение проектной и монтажной документации, для AutoCAD 2004-2012, вер. 7.2.0.45)

*ElectriCS 3D 2021* (автоматизированная раскладка кабелей различного назначения при проектировании, реконструкции и эксплуатации зданий, сооружений и открытых территорий, для AutoCAD 2010-2021, вер. 21.0.3, 09.2021)

*EnergyCS ТКЗ 2021* (предназначен для выполнения электротехнических расчетов при проектировании и эксплуатации электроэнергетических систем любой сложности; он состоит из трех независимых модулей, каждый из которых решает одну из следующих задач на единой информационной модели рассматриваемой электрической сети: расчет и анализ установившихся режимов, как разомкнутых распределительных сетей, так и сложнозамкнутых системообразующих сетей; расчет и анализ токов коротких замыканий в электроэнергетических сетях; расчет и анализ потерь электроэнергии в разомкнутых распределительных и в сложнозамкнутых системообразующих сетя; вер. 21.0.0.999, 04.2021)

*EnergyCS Режим 5.0* (расчет и анализ установившихся режимов электроэнергетических систем, версия 5.0.0.650)

*SchematiCS 2.0* (Создание, сохранение, вывод на печать и анализа схем любой сложности, версия для AutoCAD 2006 – 2.02.04.350, AutoCAD 2007-2009 – 2.02.08.275, версия 2.02)

*EnergyCS Line 3.5* (механический расчет проводов, тросов и кабелей оптической линии связи, версия 3.5.0.211)
________________________________________

*НЕ ТОЛЬКО ЛИЦЕНЗИЯ... КОММ.ВЕРСИИ, МНОГОПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬСКИЙ РЕЖИМ!* - только на *progprofess@gmail.com*

----------

